# online comp. mirror 2022 registration (starting at 2022 july 2nd 3:00 PM ends at 2022 august 30th 8:00 PM eastern time USA)



## Xatu (Jul 2, 2022)

events: mirror cube ao6
ghost cube mo4
mirror sq-1 mo4
mirror sq-2 mo2
mirror cube BLD mo2
kibiminx ao6
ghost cube/mirror cube relay mo2
kibiminx/megaminx relay mo2

Post a video on the thread and tell me your average/mean and best single.
at the end i will tell everyone who won each event for single and average/mean.

Please register by replying this thread, and confirm your registration in this spreadsheet (in 2-3 days): https://www.dropbox.com/s/fwr141wqc78u9dn/comptition.xlsx?dl=0

i forgot to mention that there are 2 rounds for kibiminx and ghost cube and mirror sq-2. and 3 rounds for mirror cube and mirror sq-1.
for 2nd round you have to be in the top 20 and for round 3 you have to be in the top 8.

first is mirror cube round 1. 
scramble with biggest face on top and smallest adjacent face on front (SLICE MOVES ARE USED TO CHANGE OREINTATION.)
1. R2 U' B2 F2 R U' R' D L2 F2 D U B' U L' M' S2
2. B F2 U2 R' D' L2 F' D L' U L D' U F B E2 M
3. F2 B' R' L2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 R U D' L2 U2 B E' M'
4. L B' D' R U2 F U' D F' B U2 L' U' B L' R2 E2 S'
5. B' F D' B L2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 B D U B S' E
6. L2 F B' F2 R2 B L' D' B D2 B' R L' D2 B R M E'


----------



## Xatu (Jul 5, 2022)

Ghost cube: B2 L' B2 R2 L' D' B U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U' D R2 F R
D F2 D2 L2 B L' F' L F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D
U2 F' D' B D' L U L U R F2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 L U2
R F2 D B2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 U' L D2 F' R D2


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 6, 2022)

can I do mirror blocks (I have a ghost cube but it is impossible to solve  )


----------



## Xatu (Jul 9, 2022)

mirrror sq-1: (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/
(0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)
(-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-4)
(1,-3)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/


mirror sq-2:  (-2,4) / (2,3) / (1,2) / (-1,-2) / (3,-1) / (3,6) / (4,2) / (1,-3) / (-1,3) / (-2,2) / (3,1) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-1,4) / (1,5) / (2,-1) / (-3,1) / (1,5) /
(6,1) / (0,2) / (-4,-2) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (4,6) / (1,6) / (-3,-1) / (6,-1) / (-4,1) / (1,-4) / (4,4) / (-3,-2) / (5,-3) / (1,5) / (-2,1) / (4,1) / (4,6) / (2,0) / (-5,-2) /



Imsoosm said:


> Why use ao6?
> And also I think you should wait until someone signs up or something, then post out the scrambles. Not a lot of people have these puzzles.


Why use ao6? i want people to get an extra solve. 
and next time i will do that then. thanks for the tip.



NONOGamer12 said:


> can I do mirror blocks (I have a ghost cube but it is impossible to solve  )


of course you can! post a vid so i know what you are solving.

and these are the mirror bld scrambles:
D2 L D2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B L' D2 U' B2 F U' B' Fw Uw'
U L F' R L2 D L F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 B D B Fw
and kibiminx:
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


ghost/mirror relay:
mirror: R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R F' R U' B R U2 L' D' ghost: B L U' F2 R U' L' U' D' F' R2 B D2 B' U2 B R2 L2 B2 L2

mirror: L' R2 U L2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F R' F2 U F' U R U' B ghost: R' L2 F' R U D' B' R L D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U


kibi/mega minx relay:
kibi:
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
mega:
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

kibi:
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
mega:
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 10, 2022)

But why did a get a notification for this thread


----------



## Xatu (Jul 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> But why did a get a notification for this thread


I don’t know what you mean.

Why is nobody entering except a few people?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

Xatu said:


> Why is nobody entering except a few people?


How many competitors do u have?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jul 13, 2022)

Xatu said:


> Why is nobody entering except a few people?


Not a lot of people have these puzzles, there's no prize, and it is very unorganised.


----------



## Xatu (Jul 13, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> Not a lot of people have these puzzles, there's no prize, and it is very unorganised.


blah.


baseballjello67 said:


> How many competitors do u have?


2 including me.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 13, 2022)

Xatu said:


> 2 including me.


next person to enter get in the podium


----------



## Xatu (Jul 14, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next person to enter get in the podium


do you wanna enter?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> do you wanna enter?


no i don't have those cubs


----------



## Xatu (Jul 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> no i don't have those cubs


That's sad. maybe you can join next time.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 16, 2022)

How many competitors? Also why ao6, mo4, and *these *events??


----------



## Xatu (Jul 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> How many competitors? Also why ao6, mo4, and *these *events??


DUH? this is a mirror cube comp. so it is mostly mirror cubes.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 19, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> no i don't have those cubs


dont have em either


----------



## Xatu (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> dont have em either


maybe you can join another time. i'm sorry.

registration does not end until august 26.


----------



## Xatu (Aug 27, 2022)

No one wants to join so I m closing this comp


----------

